# Where is my paint code?! -Parts Sticker Missing?



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Yourapple82 said:


> I've looked EVERYWHERE and cannot find my parts sticker. My sales papers and window sticker say Graphite Metallic but I want the paint code just to be sure. I've checked every door jam, trunk, under the hood, glove box.
> 
> My Dad told me I wasn't looking in the right places and just spent 20 minutes searching the car high and low. It's raining now so I can't go check but I also read it could be on one of the visors, under the driver's seat, under the passenger seat, or in the WHEEL WELL.
> 
> ...


On the gen2 Cruze, I think it's in the wheel well. I seem to recall that coming up in a prior thread, but can't find it to verify that.

The 2018 owner's manual indicates it may be "on the inside of the trunk area". Well that certainly pinpoints it 

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## Yourapple82 (Aug 2, 2019)

Checked the trunk area. Even checked under the trunk mat and around the spare. Not on visors either. Does it mean the actual wheel well?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Yourapple82 said:


> Checked the trunk area. Even checked under the trunk mat and around the spare. Not on visors either. Does it mean the actual wheel well?


Yes, look in the wheel well. The owner's manual was not very specific, but, IIRC, in another thread, the wheel well was specified.

Doug

.


----------

